# Scope diameter



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

That’s an excellent question. I started with an Av-41, went to a UV3xl, then an AV-31. Then to a Shrewd Optum 35mm which I like the best for both outdoor and indoor 3D. The AV-31 is a keeper though for indoor spots. Probably just comes down to your preference.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

I shoot Shrewd Optum 40 last year for spots and 3D went to AV-31 and just last week got Shrewd Optum 35 and liking it so far, tomorrow will be first time using in 3D indoor league.


----------



## bambam5 (10 mo ago)

Optum 35!


----------



## Crowely (Dec 20, 2020)

Optum 35 currently

For woods hunting I like more visibility of the surroundings and a little and more light to my eye with a larger peep. But the best absolute precision I get with a smaller peep and smaller housing and increased distance between the two. The 35 is a good compromise I think. I match the length its run out from the riser so that the peep view and scope match so closely, its like looking through a tunnel. If I fall out of alignment at all, I see a little day light creep in.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

im finding the 41s too big , you can barely fing a peep that works


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I’m currently having issues with my Av41 as well. In bright sun my largest peep aperature does not allow the housing to fit inside. I like the field of view the 41mm allows but I’m thinking I’d prefer a 35mm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

AV 41 for 3D
AV 25 for field
Curve CX pro for indoor spots

All have x6 lens


----------



## ahmedroyce339 (10 mo ago)

nd16 said:


> Is having a larger or smaller scope diameter up to preference or does having a smaller or larger scope have benefits? Nox Vidmate VLC


I get with a smaller peep and smaller housing and increased distance between the two. The 35 is a good compromise I think.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

When shooting 3D a 1 3/4 scope and large peep helps with dark targets in low light areas.


----------



## RGRELK6.5 (11 mo ago)

Love my Shrewd Optum 35.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

i just bought a 35... trying it tonight


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

i love it


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

I shoot a Bowfinger 20/20 35 for everything and for indoor this year I may try the reduced that makes it 30 or 29 can’t remember but I mostly shoot 3D and that’s my main focus I shoot indoor to stay in form for 3D season


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

I use an av31 for target, spot Hogg fast Eddie for 3d/hunting, option 6 on my hunting bow (best of both worlds)


----------



## Bill3004 (May 21, 2015)

AV-41 has been good for me, I found that 31 is a bit too small for me.


----------



## jaklosrc (Oct 19, 2021)

I have had the larger housings and found the peep hard to center. I recently tried the 2step on the optum 40 and like it


----------

